
Gatemaker, or “The Aspen Summit” (1997) - simonebrunozzi
https://www.gregbryant.com/grogbrat/aspen97/index.html
======
tomcam
Discusses the creation of a kinder, gentler graphics app of some kind but does
not describe how it was better. Peters out with common funding issues. Cameo
by Peter Gabriel added little.

